# Wyvern First Run



## Mike1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Test run for my Wyvern still needs the water cooling fitted and a final fine tune. Mike.



[ame]http://youtu.be/PvWYX6wrmE4[/ame]


----------



## mwilkes (Dec 15, 2012)

Fantastic. Beautifully finished. Enjoyed your vid & I'm envious...


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice work.Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 15, 2012)

Mike, It runs great. Fantastic.

I hope mine runs as good.

GUS


----------



## idahoan (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice job Mike!

Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 15, 2012)

A truly beautiful engine and a joy to watch


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice work. Looks and runs great! Congrats.


----------



## Mike1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the kind comments on my Wyvern, it took me some time to get to the running stage but well worth the effort.
Mike.


----------



## Orrin (Dec 20, 2012)

Well done, Mike!  Your Wyvern is a beauty!  Orrin


----------



## mirek111 (Nov 16, 2013)

video does not exist


----------

